# Autotrail Chieftain 3 axle layout.



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me the model number of a 2006 Autotrail Chieftain lowline with 3 axles and a garage with 500kg payload.
Thank you.
Pete. :?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Pete,

I see no-one has had a chance to get back to you, which is unusual as everyone at MHF is so helpful.

If you visit the following URL, you can download the AutoTrail brochure for 2006 showing the full range of vehicles offered that year. The important parts for you are the last few pages, where you will see the figures quoted differ from yours.

http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/downloads.htm

I hope it helps you a little.


----------

